

Ask HN: Boston / Cambridge Colocation recommendation? - aheilbut

Does anyone have advice/recommendations for (ideally low-cost) colocation in the Boston/Cambridge area?<p>I'm expecting to need more RAM and disk than the VPS services provide at a reasonable price, and considering if it's time to get my own box.
======
epi0Bauqu
<http://www.iland.com/products/colocation>

